# Book, "There is Eternal Life for Animals"



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please let us know what you think after you read it. I may need to buy it as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

General and your whole family are in my prayers! Please give him big kisses from me, Tucker and Tonka!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, thanks so much for posting this and bringing it to our attention! Definitely sounds like something that could help. Hoping you have lot's more time with your General!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I looked at this book after Selka died but bought "Animals and the Afterlife" It was good but to be honest, I haven't finished it as it is SO long.
Let us know what you think. I totally believe there is an afterlife for all beings. Dogs deserve Heaven more than we do!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The following quote is one of my favorites about dogs and appropriate here:

_I have a religious theory about dogs: All Dogs don't go the Heaven- they go *back *to Heaven. I think that's where they came from--they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty and forgiveness to the really smart human race."_
Larry Powell, Urban Animal magazine, October 2007


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think god uses many things in this world, to teach us many things .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

I agree with Dallas Gold and this quote!!




Dallas Gold said:


> The following quote is one of my favorites about dogs and appropriate here:
> 
> _I have a religious theory about dogs: All Dogs don't go the Heaven- they go *back *to Heaven. I think that's where they came from--they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty and forgiveness to the really smart human race."_
> Larry Powell, Urban Animal magazine, October 2007


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Debles said:


> I looked at this book after Selka died but bought "Animals and the Afterlife" It was good but to be honest, I haven't finished it as it is SO long.
> Let us know what you think. I totally believe there is an afterlife for all beings. *Dogs deserve Heaven more than we do!*




*Couldn't agree with you more!*


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> The following quote is one of my favorites about dogs and appropriate here:
> 
> _I have a religious theory about dogs: All Dogs don't go the Heaven- they go *back *to Heaven. I think that's where they came from--they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty and forgiveness to the really smart human race."_
> Larry Powell, Urban Animal magazine, October 2007


very true!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I second that emotion*

I second that emotion!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's a pretty short book. It starts by pulling things from both the old and new testament that shows that animals have souls and heaven is what we have on earth. All living things go to heaven. It gets a bit heavy on this part, but she pulls information from well know people who have written about Eternity for Animals. She talks about near death experiences and other stuff to prove her theories. I also read "The Shack" while Belle was towards the end to help me with my anger with Cancer. It was on the NY Best seller list. A very spiritual book. Next will be the book "Heaven is for Real." Don't know what everyone's religious belief, but for me I am spiritual. They help me for my sadden heart. I've put the links for anyone interested if they want to look into them at Amazon.

1. There is Eternal Life for Animals.

Amazon.com: There is Eternal Life for Animals (9780972030106): Niki Behrikis Shanahan: Books

2. The Shack

Amazon.com: William P. Young: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle

3. Heaven is for Real

Amazon.com: Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back (9780849946158): Todd Burpo, Lynn Vincent: Books


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

Thanks for the review and sharing these books with us.
I am spiritual, too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good book to get, for all of us that have lost our babies, and we all ask this question.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Well, we pull strength from things to be more positive. Hope it help others too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Sounds like a good book.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General*

*Nath posted this morning, General is at the Rainbow Bridge.
Rest in Peace, Dear, Sweet, General.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/97911-my-buddy-general-gone.html*


----------

